# Can I Still Use Orijen Puppy Large Breed



## blackreign36 (Sep 19, 2011)

So i was all excited to get my puppy good high quality food i got it today and the lowest lbs on the bag was 55  So am i going to have to wait until she hits that weight or just lower the amount of food i give her. She is about 21 lbs


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

if your puppy is meant to be a "large breed" aka german shepherd, you should just be able to lower the amount. Feeding the amount designated on the bag is usually feeding OVER what the dog actually needs in most cases. Feed the amount your pup will need, not what the bag says. Lower the amount of food.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Feed based off the large breed feeding guidelines. Just base the amount you feed on what you estimate the dog to weigh as an adult.

Puppy Large Feeding


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I was wondering if the guidelines were based on anticipated adult weight??


----------



## blackreign36 (Sep 19, 2011)

thank you very much i read it as the puppy had to be that many pounds not the weight it would be when its an adult. I think German Shepherds sit at the 65- 85lbs area


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

blackreign36 said:


> thank you very much i read it as the puppy had to be that many pounds not the weight it would be when its an adult. I think German Shepherds sit at the 65- 85lbs area


How big are mom and dad? Any idea what they weigh?


----------



## blackreign36 (Sep 19, 2011)

i dont know they exact weight of mom and dad but the dad was pretty big the mom looked normal size


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Feed in that 65-85 pound range like you mentioned... that should be a good starting point. Adjust as the puppy grows and the amount of exercise she gets.


----------

